# New Pics...............



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Enjoy and please give me feedback. I'm waiting on my VIS CF hood to come in. It should be here either today sometime or later this week. I hate waiting on products.........  


2001 Nissan Altima


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I may piss people off by saying this but I don't like the older body style much, you however have made it look fantastic. Great job.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *I may piss people off by saying this but I don't like the older body style much, you however have made it look fantastic. Great job. *



Thanks.


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

looks good, but the pin stripe is a little too much overboard for my liking..


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

tekie99 said:


> *looks good, but the pin stripe is a little too much overboard for my liking.. *



It's personal taste, plus I'm not done. I have a CF hood coming on Monday and to me that will compliment my car very well.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

I just added new pics of my audio and some old pix of my car.


----------

